# Lehigh River 7/11/07



## RnRCircus (Jul 14, 2007)

My wife and I fished the Lehigh River & Canal near Sand Island 7/11/07 from about 6 to 8 AM. Fishing was very slow. We started on one of my favorite places on the river and between us all that was caught a dink smallmouth. I got it on a 4" Watermellon/Pearl Laminate Yum Dinger.

After fishing the river for about an hour we moved over to the canal where we both struck out. We did not notice tons of blue gills on their beds. I thought they would of of spawned out long ago, but I never really studied the mating habits of any panfish.

The river was clear and at a normal level for this time of and the canal was a little murky and choked with weeds.


----------



## redbug (Jul 14, 2007)

pan fish will spawn several time a season.. 
I had a tournament last weekend and weighed in a dink smallie it was 12" and weighed .76 lbs.. give me a large mouth any day


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 14, 2007)

That explains why there are so many of those pests.!

I normally like smallmouth more than largemouth but dink smallies are pain in the neck because they are so aggressive like panfish.


----------

